# 17" Blackstone E-Series Griddle



## GonnaSmoke (May 10, 2021)

Apparently these are only sold by Walmart and my wife says that locally they are hard to find in stock, I wouldn't know. Well she was excited that finally found them and bought 2, 1 for us and 1 for our daughter and her family. Imagine my surprise to see a new piece of cooking equipment . They also make a 22" version.

I wasn't real happy with it because I already have pots, pans, electric skillets, etc. that will do everything that this will do. But she was excited about her purchase and I was going to use it a few times and give it a legitimate chance to impress me.

So after about 6 weeks of use, here's my likes and dislikes....
*Likes*
It has a non-stick ceramic coating and is very slick. It cooks bacon, eggs, omelets, pancakes well. Anything that can be cooked with only a flip, it does satisfactorily. I imagine that hamburgers and hotdogs would do well, but I always cook them over coals.

The heat seems to be evenly distributed around the surface, but it's just a square heating element underneath similar to what you would see in an oven.

The digital readout is nice.

It is small enough to store out of the way when not in use.

The hood and cooking surface easily detach for cleaning.

*Dislikes*
When trying to sauté things such as mushrooms, onions, and peppers, browning meat, they will slide out the grease drain opening on the back very easily. The opening can be blocked with a cutting board scraper, but....

The sides of the cooking surface are too short, get even shorter towards the front, with the front edge being the shortest and is angled out. This allows for food to easily be slid off the front onto the counter or floor when trying to either pickup or flip. Also difficult to work against the sides when cooking.

We don't have one, but they make a carrying case for it. It's just not big enough to include the hood and the description states that. Kind of strange, but if I wanted to carry it with us on vacation, we'd either have to leave the hood at home or pack it separately if we had the case.

It's really not big enough to cook on for a large group. Maybe the 22" version would be better, but that ain't happening.

In summary, my wife loves it, so oh well. But she does very little of the cooking and I doubt that I'll ever pull it out to use here at home. It would be easy to carry with us on vacation/camping trips.
For $117 I'm just not overly impressed with it, even with the Blackstone name, but did I say that my wife loves it?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> For $117 I'm just not overly impressed with it, even with the Blackstone name, but did I say that my wife loves it?


Sometimes that's all that counts.  All you can do is keep smiling and nodding.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2021)

The ladies mean well and mine does the same thing buying what she likes and I just have to like it too and live with it.

Warren


----------



## smokeymose (May 10, 2021)

It sure is pretty but I doubt I would use it much, like the Instant Pot taking up space under the counter which has been used exactly twice and hasn't been touched in over a year. It was a gift from her daughters. Same with the Nuwave which has been untouched on a garage shelf for at least 5 years. I've had my eye on a KitchenAid food processor,
but we'd have to get rid of something first and I probably wouldn't get that much use out of it really. 
Keep using it to keep peace in the family until the love affair with it wears off, then find a shelf in the garage.....


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 10, 2021)

*

 GonnaSmoke
*It doesn't look much different than a camp or side burner.  If nothing more, I would use it as a side/prep grill to make my sauces and other items hot or make deserts (grilled pineapple, fruits, etc) on it. While the main dinner is being taken care of, an extra burner can always come in handy. 

John


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 10, 2021)

One more dislike that I forgot to mention. When cooking with the hood down/closed, condensation collects and runs down the sides of the hood and onto whatever surface it's sitting on. It's not a lot, but it does happen. Best options here are to cook with the hood up, which kind of defeats the purpose of having one, or sitting the griddle on a towel which is what I did.

Anyway, that's enough of my reviewing this thing. Hopefully it helps someone who may be on the fence about buying one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for the like GonnaSmoke it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Gotta agree with ya 

 GonnaSmoke
 I've got electric griddles that work mighty well for breakfast and lots of kitchen gadgets collecting dust. I keep saying that if my daughter ever moves out i'm unloading half of this stuff on her. LOL. 
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I keep saying that if my daughter ever moves out i'm unloading half of this stuff on her. LOL.


Hate to tell you this Jim, but they never do *truly* move out.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

GaryHibbert
 But one can hope......Right?
Jim


----------

